# Tire Recommendation For Outback 21Rs?



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

The original tires that came on my 2007 Outback 21rs are showing cracks. Any suggestions for good replacement tires? My regular tire guy has Goodyear Marathon, Westlake, and Tomax. I haul the trailer 1000-1500 miles per year.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Maxxis 10ply http://www.maxxis.com/Industrial/Trailer.aspx


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I assume you have 14" OEM rims with ST205/75R14 tires as I do with my 2008 21RS. I need new tires also and my first choice is Maxxis, followed by Goodyear Marathon.

Everyone has their own preferences....


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

New tire time is also a good time to consider getting rid of those 14"s and going to 15" wheels. There is not much offered in the D and E range in 14" tires. ---Mike


----------



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

vagabond said:


> The original tires that came on my 2007 Outback 21rs are showing cracks. Any suggestions for good replacement tires? My regular tire guy has Goodyear Marathon, Westlake, and Tomax. I haul the trailer 1000-1500 miles per year.


----------



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you for all the recommendations. Very helpful.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Yup I'd run Maxxis M8008 Radials. Load Range C. Great tire. I run 'em.

-CC


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm gonna say it yet again:

The best 14" tire I've ever used for my Obi is the Kumho 857. And unfortunately I speak from experience. I used a number of different tires on my trailer, and in 60K miles of towing the Outback I've blown out three, of what appeared to be perfectly good tires. One of these incidents caused $2K of damage to Obi, and all the tires were closely inspected for proper inflation and temperature using an infrared thermometer less than 20 minutes before the explosion and damage.

The Kumbo 857 is the _*only E rated 14" trailer tire available in the U.S.*_ I got mine through Tire Rack.

In good conscience, couldn't recommend anything but these tires....


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

raynardo said:


> The Kumbo 857 is the _*only E rated trailer tire available in the U.S.*_


my outback came from the factory with powerking STR's on it. they did well over the first two years, so i just replaced them. i went with the same size tire, only in an E rating....

so kumho's are not the only E rated trailer tire in the US. mine are 15" vs. 14", but i did see 14" ones available, IIRC.....

(but kumho's are excellent tires, i run them on my wife's explorer)....

link to pics:

http://www.dogandtrailer.com/camper-modifications/suspension-and-tire-upgrade/msg19242/?topicseen#new


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I edited my post to reflect that the Kumho 857's are the only *14"* E-rated tire currently available in the U.S.

There were others, but they're all gone.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

raynardo said:


> I edited my post to reflect that the Kumho 857's are the only *14"* E-rated tire currently available in the U.S.
> 
> There were others, but they're all gone.


i figured that was the case. but i really do think i saw 14" powerkings. i am gonna have my tire guy look again.....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checked Tirerack.com for the Kumho 857 in a 205/14. Those are load range D not E.


----------

